# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η Aegis Shipping (Παπαλιός) και τα πλοία της

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LOCH LOYAL.jpg LOCH LOYAL,shipspotting

Bρετανία 1957       11778 dwt     B&W  16.0 kts
1971 Aγορά από την "Αιγίς" του Παπαλιού,AEGIS LOYAL. 1974 Διάλυση Κίνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

makrana ss.jpg MAKRANA
aegis eternity ss.jpg AEGIS ETERNITY
shipspotting

Bρετανία 1957    10530 dwt   3 ατμοστρόβιλοι     15,0 kts
1971 Aγορά "Αιγίς",AEGIS GLORY.1972 ΑΕGIS ETERNITY. 1974 Διάλυση Κίνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

mawana ss.jpg MAWANA
Aegis Legend-ss.jpg AEGIS LEGEND
shipspotting

Βρετανία 1958
1971 Αγορά,ΑΕGIS LEGEND Eλληνική σημαία.1972 Σημαία Κύπρου.1974 Διάλυση Κίνα.
Αδελφό του Α.GLORY/A.ETERNITY.

----------


## Ellinis

Από τα ωραία φορτηγοποστάλια της βρετανικής Blue Funnel που έκανε Αγγλία-Άπω Ανατολή και έδινε στα καράβια της ονόματα από την αρχαία μυθολογία. Αυτό ναυπηγήθηκε το 1952 ως NESTOR. Το 1968 περασε σε άλλη εταιρία του ίδιου ομίλου, τη Glen Line, ως GLENAFFRIC και επέστρεψε το 1970 στην Blue Funnel ως ORESTES. Το 1971 το πήρε η Αιγίς του Φαφαλιού ως AEGIS DIGNITY και στο τέλος του 1973 έφτασε στην Κίνα για διάλυση. Η "Αιγίς" πήρε δεκάδες φορτηγοποστάλια εκείνη την περίοδο και τα κρατούσε για λίγα χρόνια. Σε μερικά καράβια (πχ εδώ) βλέπουμε μια εποχή να γράφουν στο σκαρί "Alpha Lines" μιας και σινιάλο της εταιρίας ήταν ένα "α".

aegis dignity.jpg
πηγή με επιπλέον φωτογραφίες του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από τα ωραία φορτηγοποστάλια της βρετανικής Blue Funnel που έκανε Αγγλία-Άπω Ανατολή και έδινε στα καράβια της ονόματα από την αρχαία μυθολογία. Αυτό ναυπηγήθηκε το 1952 ως NESTOR. Το 1968 περασε σε άλλη εταιρία του ίδιου ομίλου, τη Glen Line, ως GLENAFFRIC και επέστρεψε το 1970 στην Blue Funnel ως ORESTES. Το 1971 το πήρε η Αιγίς του Φαφαλιού ως AEGIS DIGNITY και στο τέλος του 1973 έφτασε στην Κίνα για διάλυση. Η "Αιγίς" πήρε δεκάδες φορτηγοποστάλια εκείνη την περίοδο και τα κρατούσε για λίγα χρόνια. Σε μερικά καράβια (πχ εδώ) βλέπουμε μια εποχή να γράφουν στο σκαρί "Alpha Lines" μιας και σινιάλο της εταιρίας ήταν ένα "α".
> 
> aegis dignity.jpg
> πηγή με επιπλέον φωτογραφίες του


 Πράγματι ωραία φορτηγά (~12 επιβάτες έπαιρναν) τα οποία σε εύρος δεκαετίας περίπου ο 'ομιλος τα έχτιζε σαν αδελφά/κονταδελφά .Του ιδίου ομίλου ήταν η Εlder Dempster αλλά υπήρχε κ ολλανδικό παράρτημα ΝSM κάπως έτσι. Ο Καρδαμυλίτης Παπαλιός έκανε ό,τι έκαναν τότε όλοι σχεδόν οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές.Η Αιγίς γιγαντώθηκε σαν εταιρεία αργότερα κ με ναυπηγήσεις αλλά κάπου εξαφανίστηκε.Από εκεί ξεφύτρωσε ο χωριανός του Τσάκος γϊ αυτό κ έχειι το ίδιο σινιάλο με Τ αντί α.Ο Φαφαλιός,ιστορική κ παραδοσιακή εταιρεία,εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται.
Το βαπόρι χτίστηκε στην Βρετανία το 1952,ήταν 7802 κοχ,είχε 3 ατμοστροβίλους, 16,0 κ.

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλο ένα φορτηγοποστάλι της Blue Funnel, το 7.800 κοχ NELEUS του 1953. Το 1971 το πήρε η "Αιγίς" του Φαφαλιού ως AEGIS FABLE, ακολουθώντας το κονταδελφό του AEGIS DIGNITY και άλλα τέσσερα της Blue Funnel. Την επόμενη χρονιά μετονομάστηκε AEGIS TRUST και διαλύθηκε το 1974 στη Σαγκάη.

aegis dignity.jpg
πηγή

----------


## andria salamis

> Άλλο ένα φορτηγοποστάλι της Blue Funnel, το 7.800 κοχ NELEUS του 1953. Το 1971 το πήρε η "Αιγίς" του Φαφαλιού ως AEGIS FABLE, ακολουθώντας το κονταδελφό του AEGIS DIGNITY και άλλα τέσσερα της Blue Funnel. Την επόμενη χρονιά μετονομάστηκε AEGIS TRUST και διαλύθηκε το 1974 στη Σαγκάη.
> 
> aegis dignity.jpg
> πηγή


 Σύμπτωση προχθές σε εκδρομή γνώρισα εναν Καπετάνιο συνταξιούχο,και ειχαμε μεγάλη κουβέντα,πέρασε απο τον φαφαλιο,
και η κουβέντα ηρθε και στο AEGIS DIGNITΥ,δεν το πίστευε,οτι δεν είμαι ναυτικός!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλο ένα φορτηγοποστάλι της Blue Funnel, το 7.800 κοχ NELEUS του 1953. Το 1971 το πήρε η "Αιγίς" του Φαφαλιού ως AEGIS FABLE, ακολουθώντας το κονταδελφό του AEGIS DIGNITY και άλλα τέσσερα της Blue Funnel. Την επόμενη χρονιά μετονομάστηκε AEGIS TRUST και διαλύθηκε το 1974 στη Σαγκάη.
> 
> aegis dignity.jpg
> πηγή


 Nα διορθώσω το επώνυμο ήταν Παπαλιός.




> Σύμπτωση προχθές σε εκδρομή γν νώρισα εναν Καπετάνιο συνταξιούχο,και ειχαμε μεγάλη κουβέντα,πέρασε απο τον φαφαλιο,
> και η κουβέντα ηρθε και στο AEGIS DIGNITΥ,δεν το πίστευε,οτι δεν είμαι ναυτικός!


Τότε ο καπετάνιος πέρασε από τον Παπαλιό,Φαφαλιός είναι άλλη εταιρεία που υπάρχει.

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλο ένας της "Αιγίς", είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1958 ως PACIFIC ENVOY για τη γραμμή Βρετανία-Δυτική ακτή ΗΠΑ/Καναδά για λογαριασμό της Furness Withy. Το τι μετέφερε το περιγράφει ένα μέλος του τότε πληρώματος στο shipsnostalgia:



> Out of Glasgow usually loaded about 120,000 cases of liquor, mostly  Scotch. Also cars, Morris Minors, etc., with the odd Rolls Royce and  Aston Martin thrown in for good measure. Everything else from bags of  nails, to steel plate, to ladies powder compacts. On the return from  Vancouver, B.C., grain, apples, wood pulp, newsprint, lumber, and then  further south citrus fruit, dried fruit from Stockton, California, and  cotton waste.


 To 1967 μεταφέρθηκε ενδο-ομιλικά στην Royal Mail Line ως LOCH RYAN. Το 1971 το πήρε η Αιγίς υπό πλοιοκτησία Amon Shipping με νηολόγηση στην Αμμόχωστο. Το 1974 διαλύθηκε στην Κίνα.

aegis strenght.jpg
πηγή με επιπλέον φωτο

----------


## Ellinis

Προσπάθησα να συντάξω ένα κατάλογο με τα πλοία της εταιρίας του Παπαλιού και κατέληξα στον αριθμό 81!
Τα παραθέτω με τη σειρά που εκτιμώ οτι αποκτήθηκαν από την εταιρία. Οι πληροφορίες προήλθαν από το miramarshipindex.

LR/IMO

Year built

Name

Tons
name change

Registered   Owner

Port of Registry

5001487
1953
AEGIS   STAR
12296
1968
Kameve   Cia Nav -> Apsyrtos Sg
Piraeus->Famag

5156945
1951
AEGIS   HOPE
5678
1968
Alkon   Sg Co Ltd
Famagusta

5152365
1954
AEGIS   LUCK
11736
1969
Destino   Nav SA
Piraeus

6912762
1969
AEGIS   PIONEER
9355

Speedwell   Sg Co -> Gerenuk Sg
Piraeus

6917487
1969
AEGIS   FAITH
9355

Speedwell   Sg Co Ltd
Piraeus

6923412
1969
AEGIS   FAME
9241

Fame   Sg Co Ltd
Famagusta->Pir

6930142
1969
AEGIS   BANNER
9025

Banner   Sg Co Ltd
Famagusta->Pir

7016058
1970
AEGIS   TRADE
9025

Coronet   Sg Co Ltd
Piraeus

7016840
1970
AEGIS   SPIRIT
9200

Estrella   Dischosa Nav SA
Piraeus

7029689
1970
AEGIS   PRIDE
9200

Vencedora   Transmar Nav SA
Piraeus

5023837
1961
AEGIS   FURY
13058
1970
Maralma   Cia Naviera SA
Piraeus

5268396
1958
AEGIS   HONOR
9439
1970
Arditos   Cia Naviera -> Aspis Sg
Piraeus->Famag

5315826
1955
AEGIS   PEACE
11148
1970
Marathnodromos   Cia Naviera SA
Piraeus

5068978
1951
AEGIS   ERA
8867
1971
Krete   Cia Naviera SA
Piraeus

5210387
1957
AEGIS   LOYAL
11035
1971
Athamas   Sg -> Aeakos Cia Nav.
Famagusta->Pir

5218066
1957
AEGIS   GLORY/AEGIS ETERNITY
8764
1971
First   Freighter Co -> Destino Nav
Famagusta->Pir

5229194
1949
AEGIS   SAVE I
8954
1971
Kanaris   Sg Enterprises SA
Piraeus

5229883
1958
AEGIS   LEGEND
8744
1971
Miaoulis   Sg Ent -> Aethon Sg
Piraeus->Famag

5248748
1953
AEGIS   FABLE / AEGIS TRUST
7803
1971
Akamas   Sg Co Ltd
Famagusta

5249596
1952
AEGIS   DIGNITY
7862
1971
Kimon   Cia Nav -> Adelais
Piraeus->Famag

5268205
1958
AEGIS   STRENGTH
9439
1971
Amon   Sg Co Ltd
Famagusta

5268293
1954
AEGIS   POWER
9442
1971
Deltape   Sg Enterprises SA
Piraeus

5354523
1950
AEGIS   EPIC
8924
1971
Apsyrtos   Sg Co Ltd
Famagusta

5354561
1950
AEGIS   COURAGE
8922
1971
Anax   Sg Co Ltd
Famagusta

5372678
1949
AEGIS   SAGA
6461
1971
Apsyrtos   Sg Co Ltd
Famagusta

7119056
1972
AEGIS   GRACE
11192
1971
Coronet   Sg Co
GRC

7033343
1971
AEGIS   DESTINY
15387

Sudatlantica   Nav SA
Piraeus

7050901
1971
AEGIS   KINGDOM
15387

Estrella   Dominante Nav SA
Piraeus

7102596
1971
AEGIS   SCOPE
11285

Transatlantic   Carriers SA
Monrovia   -> Pir

7109910
1971
AEGIS   BRAVERY
15387

Carga   Atlantica Cia Naviera SA
Piraeus

7119812
1971
AEGIS   PROGRESS
15387

Akastos   Schiffahrts GmbH & Co
Hamburg   -> Pir

7125146
1972
AEGIS   HARVEST
11184

Pachico   Cia Naviera
Monrovia   -> Pir

7208546
1972
AEGIS   WISDOM
11184

Skepasti   Cia Nav -> Aurelia Mariti
Famagusta->Pir

7221641
1972
AEGIS   BLAZE
11185

Aegis   Sg Co Ltd -> Blaze Cia Nav
Famagusta->Pir

5131581
1958
AEGIS   DUTY
9993
1972
Atrax   Sg Co Ltd
Famagusta

5235698
1958
AEGIS   GRACE
8694
1972
Imperiana   Tpt -> Kithairon Sg
Famagusta->Pir

5250662
1959
AEGIS   BOUNTY
10520
1972
Navarino   Sg Co -> Destiny Nav
Famagusta->Pir

5358751
1955
AEGIS   CARE
7803
1972
Syracusae   Maritime Co Ltd
Famagusta

5392551
1957
AEGIS   FORCE
8957
1972
Amphictyon   Maritime Co Ltd
Famagusta->Pir

7039672
1971
AEGIS   STOIC
11525
1972
Intermare   Tpt Co Ltd
Limassol->Pir

5115410
1957
AEGIS   BEAUTY
8351
1973
Faith   Maritime Co -> Elicon Sg
Famagusta->Pir

5187504
1957
AEGIS   MIGHT
8159
1973
Cephissos   Sg Co -> Marmari Sg
Famagusta->Pir

5221996
1960
AEGIS   ELAND
13165
1973
Eland   Sg Corp SA
Piraeus

5257206
1957
AEGIS   LION
6286
1973
Tudor   Sg Co Ltd
Famagusta

5357721
1961
AEGIS   KUDU / AEGIS MYTH
14518
1973
Kudu   Sg Co -> Avlon Sg Co Ltd
Piraeus->Famag

6622214
1966
AEGIS   LEADER
47486
1973
Lehena   Sg Corp SA
Piraeus

6714079
1968
AEGIS   DILIGENCE
8294
1973
Intermare   Tpt -> Cargo Atlantica
Famagusta->Pir

7329077
1973
AEGIS   SONIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7336496
1974
AEGIS   HEROIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7385734
1974
AEGIS   ATOMIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7385746
1974
AEGIS   DORIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


5425023
1963
AEGIS   PRESIDENT
21609
1974
Maganogyros   Cia Naviera SA
Piraeus

6619750
1966
AEGIS   STORM
22124
1974
Ariel   Maritime Co Ltd
Limassol->Pir

6709139
1967
AEGIS   THUNDER
22152
1974
Ariel   Maritime Co Ltd
Limassol->Pir

6822046
1968
AEGIS   TYPHOON
16702
1974
Maidenstone   Sg Co Ltd
Piraeus

7385784
1974
AEGIS   MAGIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7385796
1974
AEGIS   MAJESTIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7385801
1974
AEGIS   TOPIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7386269
1974
AEGIS   LINK
18963

N.D.Papalios


7385772
1975
AEGIS   LYRIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7385813
1975
AEGIS   LOGIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7385825
1975
AEGIS   MYSTIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7385758
1975
AEGIS   COSMIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7385760
1975
AEGIS   DYNAMIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


5018014
1959
AEGIS   UNITY
12256
1975
Karaiskakis   Cia Naviera SA
Piraeus

6825531
1968
AEGIS   ISLAND
9079
1976
Gerenuk   Sg Corp Ltd
Piraeus

6909959
1969
AEGIS   FREEDOM
9241
1976
Topi   Sg Corp
Piraeus

7387110
1976
AEGIS   HELLENIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7387122
1976
AEGIS   BRITANNIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7387134
1976
AEGIS   HARMONIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7387146
1976
AEGIS   PRACTIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7387158
1976
AEGIS   HISPANIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7387160
1976
AEGIS   ATHENIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7387172
1976
AEGIS   IONIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


7397115
1977
AEGIS   BALTIC
12498

N.D.Papalios


6901921
1968
AEGIS   VENTURE
9070
1977
Tragonissi   Sg Corp
Piraeus

7525396
1978
AEGIS   SEAMAN
9513
1978
N.D.Papalios


7525384
1978
AEGIS   PILOT
9463

N.D.Papalios


7525401
1978
AEGIS   AGENT
9463

N.D.Papalios


7525413
1978
AEGIS   SAILOR
9408

N.D.Papalios


7624984
1978
AEGIS   CAPTAIN
9463

N.D.Papalios

----------


## npapad

> Προσπάθησα να συντάξω ένα κατάλογο με τα πλοία της εταιρίας του Παπαλιού και κατέληξα στον αριθμό 81!
> Τα παραθέτω με τη σειρά που εκτιμώ οτι αποκτήθηκαν από την εταιρία. Οι πληροφορίες προήλθαν από το miramarshipindex.
> 
> LR/IMO
> 
> Year built
> 
> Name
> 
> ...


Μπράβο φίλε Ellinis ! Πολύ ωραία δουλειά !
Ο Παπαλιός δεν είχε μόνο πλοία με το συνθετικό ΑΙΓΙΣ, ειδικά πριν το 1968 είχε και με άλλα ονόματα. Θα κοιτάξω να αντιπαραβάλλω τη λίστα με το αρχείο μου και το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) για προσθήκες.

----------


## dionisos

LPG AEGIS DILIGENCE IMO 6714079 BUILT 1968 BY ATILLEROS DE OLAVEAGA BILBAO GR 8294 DW 8687
AEGIS DILIGENCE 6714079.jpg Aegis Diligence-01.jpg photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS FORCE EX WOLTERSUM Κατασκευη 1957 στο ALBLASSERDAM -HOLLAND.GROSS 5733 TONS. Το 1972 αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ και ονομασθηκε AEGIS FORCE. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1979
AEGIS FORCE 5392551.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V DORA PAPALIOS IMO 6901983 Κατασκευη 1969 ΤΥΠΟΣ SD-14 GROSS 9072 DW 15363 TONS Παροπλισθηκε στο ΠΕΡΑΜΑ το 1979
DORA PAPALIOS 6901983.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V MIMIS N. PAPALIOS IMO 6803117 Αδελφο SD-14 του DORA κατασκευη 1968 GR 8729 DW 15363. Επωληθη το 1980 και ονομασθηκε GOOD SUN.
MIMIS N PAPALIOS 6803117.jpg MIMIS N PAPALIOS.jpg και ως GOOD SUN παραμελημενοGOOD SUN EX MIMIS N PAPALIOS.jpg shipspoting

----------


## npapad

> M/V MIMIS N. PAPALIOS IMO 6803117 Αδελφο SD-14 του DORA κατασκευη 1968 GR 8729 DW 15363. Επωληθη το 1980 και ονομασθηκε GOOD SUN.
> MIMIS N PAPALIOS 6803117.jpg MIMIS N PAPALIOS.jpg και ως GOOD SUN παραμελημενοGOOD SUN EX MIMIS N PAPALIOS.jpg shipspoting


Το συγκεκριμένο αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν το πρώτο SD-14 που καθελκύστηκε (καθυστέρησε όμως στην αποπεράτωση και τελικά τελείωσε δεύτερο !)

----------


## dionisos

BULK CARRIER NICHOLAS G. PAPALIOS EX DYNAMIC IMO 7386257 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1975 στα Ναυπηγεια ASTILLEROS ESPANOLES - CADIZ. Το 1986 αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ και ονομασθηκε NICHOLAS G. PAPALIOS. GROSS 29634 DW 52510 TONS. Επωληθη το 1988 και ονομαστηκε PACIFIC HOPE. Πηγε για διαλυση στο ALANG 3/2002.
NICHOLAS G. PAPALIOS.jpg NICHOLAS G. PAPALIOS-PACIFIC HOPE.jpg NICHOLAS G.PAPALIOS EX DYNAMIC.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V MISS PAPALIOS ΙΜΟ 6917138. Το Δεκατοογδοο SD-14 κατασκευης 1969 GROSS 9241 DW 15000 TONS. Ναυαγησε στις 2/1/76 στην Νοτια Κινεζικη Θαλασσα. Ηταν η δευτερη απωλεια αυτου του τυπου πλοιων. Κοπηκε τον Μαρτιο του 1976
MISS PAPALIOS 6917138.jpg shipspotingMISS PAPALIOS.jpg

----------


## dionisos

M/V DORINE PAPALIOS EX THEOMANNA ODHGHTRIA IMO 5117793 Ναυπηγηθηκε στα SOUTH DOCK - UK το 1956 Ως THEOMANNA ODHGHTRIA. Το 1958 ονομασθηκε FORMENTOR. Το 1967 αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ και ονομασθηκε DORINE PAPALIOS.GROSS 8424 DW12850 TONS. Πηγε για διαλυση στην SANGHAI τον φεβρουαριο 1974
DORINE PAPALIOS 5117793.jpg DORINE PAPALIOS EX THEOMANA ODIGITRIA.jpg shispotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V E.D. PAPALIOS EX FENIX IMO 5113620 BUILT MITSUBISHI KOBE - JAPAN 1958. GR9516 DW 14561 TONS. ENGINE SULTZER SPEED 14 KNOTS. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ το 1966 και ονομασθηκε E.D. PAPALIOS. Πηγε για διαλυση στο kaohsiung 25/8/1985
E,D,PAPALIOS 5113620.jpg E.D. PAPALIOS EX FENIX.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

Δεξαμενοπλοιο CAPTAIN PAPALIOS EX HOEGH SHIELD IMO 5152365 BUILT 1954 ERIKSBERGS-GOTHENBURG GR 11676 DW 18340 TONS. Το 1964 ονομασθηκε JOHAN CAREL OATKER και το 1967 αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ και ονομασθηκε CAPTAIN PAPALIOS.
CAPTAIN PAPALIOS 5152365.jpg CAPTAIN PAPALIOS-HOEGH SHIELD 5152365.jpg Ως HOEGH SHIELD πηγη kustvaartforum.com

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπράβο φίλε Ellinis ! Πολύ ωραία δουλειά !
> Ο Παπαλιός δεν είχε μόνο πλοία με το συνθετικό ΑΙΓΙΣ, ειδικά πριν το 1968 είχε και με άλλα ονόματα. Θα κοιτάξω να αντιπαραβάλλω τη λίστα με το αρχείο μου και το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) για προσθήκες.


Είχε κ με οικογενειακά ονόματα,μου φαίνεται με Αlpha πρώτο συνθετικό.Στο τέλος ονόματα χωρίς συνθετικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V MIMIS N. PAPALIOS IMO 6803117 Αδελφο SD-14 του DORA κατασκευη 1968 GR 8729 DW 15363. Επωληθη το 1980 και ονομασθηκε GOOD SUN.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178476 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178477 και ως GOOD SUN παραμελημενοΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 178478 shipspoting


Ως GOOD SUN ήταν της Good Faith τού συγχωριανού του Φραγκου.

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS HEROIC IMO 7336496 BUILT 1974 BILBAO - SPAIN GR 11229 DW 20750 TONS. Μετονομασθηκε σε ALPHA HEROIC και επωληθη το 1984.
AEGIS HEROIC IMO 7336496.jpg

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS HISPANIC IMO 7387158 BUILT 1976 BILBAO - SPAIN GR 12376 DW 20950 TONS. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομασθηκε PLASTIR μετα ELEFTHERIA II.
AEGIS HISPANIC IMO 7387158.jpg

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS HOPE EX HUNTSMORE IMO 5156945  BUILT 1951 GROSS 5678 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1968 και ονομασθηκε AEGIS HOPE. Πηγε για διαλυση τον Δεκεμβριο 1973 στην SANGHAI.
AEGIS HOPE IMO 5156945.jpg και ως HUNTSMORE AEGIS HOPE EX HUNTSMORE.jpg shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS HEROIC IMO 7336496 BUILT 1974 BILBAO - SPAIN GR 11229 DW 20750 TONS. Μετονομασθηκε σε ALPHA HEROIC και επωληθη το 1984.
> AEGIS HEROIC IMO 7336496.jpg


 Τύπου ΤD15,γρήγορα τα πούλησε στους Κινέζους.

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS IONIC IMO 7387122 BUILT BILBAO - SPAIN 1976 GR 12654 DW 20949 TONS. ENGINE SULZER 9900 HP. Αδελφο του HISPANIC πηγε για δισλυση στο ALIAGA 17/10/2002 
AEGIS IONIC IMO 7387172.jpg και ως MARULAEGIS IONIC EX MARUL IMO 7387172.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS KINGDOM IMO 7050901 BUILT 1971 SEVILLA SPAIN GR 15387 DW 27417 TONS.
Aegis Kingdom-02.jpg πηγη photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS KUDU - MYTH EX THALASSOPOROS IMO 5357721 BUILT 1961 BOELWERF VLAADEREN TENSE BELGIUM GR 13874 DW 24922. Πηγε για διαλυση στο ALANG 12/84.
AEGIS KUDU EX THALASSOPOROS.jpg και ως THALASSOPOROS AEGIS KUDU EX THALASSOPOROS 5357721.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS LOGIC IMO 7385813 BUILT 1975 ASTILLEROS ESPANOLES - BILBAO SPAIN GR 12628 DW 20950 TONS. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομαστηκε STORMY ANNIE.
AEGIS LOGIC IMO 7385813.jpg ΚΑΙ Ως STORMY ANNIEAEGIS LOGIC- STORMY ANNIE 7385813.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

> M/V AEGIS LOGIC IMO 7385813 BUILT 1975 ASTILLEROS ESPANOLES - BILBAO SPAIN GR 12628 DW 20950 TONS. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομαστηκε STORMY ANNIE.
> AEGIS LOGIC IMO 7385813.jpg ΚΑΙ Ως STORMY ANNIEAEGIS LOGIC- STORMY ANNIE 7385813.jpg shipspotting


 Αλλη μια ως ΑΕGIS LOGIC χωρις υδατογραφημαAegis Logic-01.jpg photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS ATHENIC IMO 7387160 BUILT 1976 SEVILLA SPAIN GR 12654 DW 20949 TONS Επωληθη το 1986 και ονομασθηκε BOTIC
AEGIS ATHENIC IMO 7387160.jpg και ως BOTIC AEGIS ATHENIC - BOTIC IMO 7387160.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS BALTIC IMO 7397115 BUILT 1977 SEVILLA SPAIN GR 12689 DW 21050 TONS. Επωληθη το 1994 και ονομασθηκε HELIOS II. Πηγε για διαλυση στο ALANG ΤΟ 2009.
AEGIS BALTIC 7397115.jpg και ως HELIOS II AEGIS BALTIC - HELIOS II IMO 7397115.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS BANNER IMO 6930142 SD - 14 BUILT 1969 GR 8795 DW 15480 TONS. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομασθηκε LAFINA. Πηγε για διαλυση στην CHITTAGONG στις 15/9/86.
AEGIS BANNER 6930142.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS BLAZE IMO 7221641 BUILT 1972 SEVILLA  GR 11185 DW 18716 TONS. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομασθηκε AOUNALLAH.AEGIS BLAZE IMO 7221641.jpg AEGIS BLAZE.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS BRAVERY IMO 7109910 BUILT 1971 BILBAO SPAIN GR 15204 DW 27117 TONS. Επωληθη και ονομασθηκε BRAVO 

AEGIS BRAVERY.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS BRITANNIC IMO 7387122 BUILT 1971 BILBAO SPAIN GR 12612 DW 20950 TONS. Επωληθη το 1985 και 

ονομασθηκε ANGELIC AEGIS BRITANNIC IMO 7387122.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS BRAVERY IMO 7109910 BUILT 1971 BILBAO SPAIN GR 15204 DW 27117 TONS. Επωληθη και ονομασθηκε BRAVO 
> 
> AEGIS BRAVERY.jpg shipspotting


Τύπου Santa Fe.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έδινε ο Παπαλιός αβέρτα παραγγελίες Σκαραμαγκά SD14,Iσπανία ΤD15-Santa Fe-bulk carriers,χώρια οι αγορές second hand...Στο τέλος τα πήραν οι τράπεζες κ η μεγάλη Αιγίς εξαφανίστηκε!

----------


## npapad

Εγώ είπα να ξεκινήσω ανάποδα και έφτιαξα μια λίστα με τα πλοία του Παπαλιού που δεν έφεραν ΑΙΓΙΣ στο όνομα τους (αν και ορισμένα το έφεραν στη συνέχεια). Δεν είναι πλήρης, θα τη συμπληρώσω στη συνέχεια με την έρευνα μου και τις προσθήκες/διορθώσεις σας.
Papalios.jpg

Στοιχεία με αντιπαραβολή από το αρχείο μου, το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad), τη Miramar και τα Greek Shipping Directories.

----------


## dionisos

ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΙΓΙΣ ΣΤΑΡ ΕΧ ΑΒU ΙΜΟ 5001487 ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ 1953 UDDEVALA SWEDEN GR 12337 DW 19305 TONS
AEGIS STAR IMO 5001487.jpg AEGIS STAR EX ABU.jpg Ως ABU photoship

----------


## dionisos

ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΙΓΙΣ ΛΗΝΤΕΡ ΙΜΟ 6622214 ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ 1966 STORDVERFT LERVIK GROSS 46486 TONS
AEGIS LEADER IMO 6622214.jpg πηγη

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS PIONEER  IMO 6912762 BUILT BREMEN GERMANY 1969 GR 9199 DW 15317 TONS. Εωληθη το 1985 και ονομαστηκε MASTER GEORGE
AEGIS PIONEER IMO 6912762.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS FAITH IMO 6917487 Αδελφο του PIONEER BUILT BREMEN 1969 GR 9282 DW 15317 TONS.
AEGIS FAITH IMO 6917487.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS FAME IMO 6923412 Κατασκευη 1969 στα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ GR 8928 DW 15480 ΤΟΝΟΙ. Eπωληθη το1984 και ονομαστηκε INTERLAKEN. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 5/2/87 στο KAOHSIUNGH
AEGIS FAME IMO 6923412.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS TRADE IMO 7016058 Αδελφο του FAME Κατασκευη ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ ΤΟ 1970 GR 8933 DW 15364 TOΝΟΙ. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομασθηκε TITISEE. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 23/11/86 στο GADANI BEACH
AEGIS TRADE IMO 7016058.jpg shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS PIONEER  IMO 6912762 BUILT BREMEN GERMANY 1969 GR 9199 DW 15317 TONS. Εωληθη το 1985 και ονομαστηκε MASTER GEORGE
> AEGIS PIONEER IMO 6912762.jpg shipspotting


Τύπου 36L αντιλίμπερτυ,αντίστοιχο με τα SD14 κ τα Freedom.

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS PRIDE IMO 7029689 BUILT BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 1970 GR 9283 DW 15317 TONS. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομασθηκε BLUE HAVEN AEGIS PRIDE IMO 7029689.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS FURY EX ARIEL IMO 5023837 BUILT 20/2/1961 UDEVALLAVERT GR 13050 DW 19930 TONS DIESEL ENGINE SPEED 15 KNOTS. Αγορασθηκε το 1970 και πουληθηκε το 1979 μετονομαζομενο σε EASTERN ROSE. Πηγε για διαλυση στην SANGHAI στις 10/02/84.AEGIS FURY IMO 5023837.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS PEACE EX SCOTTISH HAWK IMO 5315826 BUILT 1955 GREENOCK U.K. GR 11148 DW 16622. Αγορασθηκε κια ονομαστηκε ΑΝΥΤΟS και το 1965 ονομασθηκε AEGIS PEACE. Διαλυθηκε το 1972.
AEGIS PEACE-SCOTTISH HAWK IMO 5315826.jpg ως SCOTTISH HAWK photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/T AEGIS ERA EX CHARLOTTE MAERSK IMO 5068978 BUILT 1951 Ως CHARLOTTE MAERSK AT ODENSE NY GR 8868 DW 13960.Αγορασθηκε στις 22/5./1965 και ονομαστηκε ΑΤRAX και το 1971 μετονομαστηκε AEGIS ERA. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 14/3/1972 στην GANDIA-SPAIN
ΕΔΩ Ως ΑΤRAX AEGIS ERA-ATRAX IMO 5068978.jpg και ως CHARLOTTE MAERSK AEGIS ERA EX CHARLOTTE MAERSK 5068978.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS ISLAND IMO 6825531 KAΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ 1968 SUNDERLAND U.K. με ονομα DEGEDO. Το 1976 ονομασθηκε AEGIS ISLAND και το 1980 πουληθηκε και ονομαστηκε GOOD PATRIOT. GROSS 9081 DW 15363 TONS. Διαλυθηκε στις 16/4/92 στο ALANG AEGIS ISLAND IMO 6825531.jpg και ως GOOD PATRIOT AEGIS ISLAND- GOOD PATRIOT 6825531.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V FREEDOM  ΙΜΟ 6909959. Ναυπηγηθηκε στα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ το 1969 με το ονομα NEA HELLAS το 1976 μετονομαζεται AEGIS FREEDOM και το 1985 πωλειται και ονομαζεται SYBIL I. GROSS 8927 DW 15379 TONS. Στις 27/10/85 στο SW.PASS MISSISIPI ξεσυρε η αγκυρα και επεσε εξω. 
AEGIS FREEDOM - NEA HELLAS 6909959.jpg  ως NEA HELLAS shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS STOIC EX FAITH EUSKALDUNA IMO 7039672. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1971 στο BILBAO SPAIN Ως FAITH ESCALDUNA και παρεμεινε παροπλισμενο μεχρι το 1972 οποτε αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ και ονομασθηκε AEGIS STOIC. To 1986 RINIO και το 1988 MARGO. GROSS 11208 DW 18994 TONS. Διαλυθηκε το 1991 στο BHATIARY
AEGIS STOIC IMO 7039672.jpg και ως  AEGIS STOIC EX FAITH EUSKALDUNA 7039672.jpg FAITH EUSCALDUNA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS HONOR EX PACIFIC STRONGHOLD IMO 5268396 Κατασκευη 1958 NEW CASTLE  GR 9439 DW 11650 TONS. STEAM TURBINE ENGINE 8470 SHP SPED 15.5 KNOTS.Αγορασθηκε το 1970 ονομασθηκε AEGIS HONOR. Διαλυθηκε στις 1/3/1974 στην WHAMPOA - SINGAPORE
AEGIS HONOR  IMO 5268396.jpg και ως PACIFIC STRONGHOLD AEGIS HONOR EX PACIFIC STRONGHOLD 5268396.jpg πηγη tynebuiltships

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS POWER ΕΧ PACIFIC NORTHWEST IMO 5268293 Αδελφο του HONOR. GR 9442 DW 11410 BUILT 1954.
AEGIS POWER 1954.jpg και ως AEGIS POWER EX PACIFIC NORTHWEST 5268293.jpgPACIFIC NORTHWEST πηγη tynebuilt ships

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS GRACE EX MINCHBANK IMO 5235698 Κατασκευη 1958 στο BELFAST  GR 8694 DW 12685 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1972 απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ . Πηγε για διαλυση στις 28/4/79 στο KAOHSUNG.
AEGIS GRACE EX MINCHBANK 5235698.jpg MINCHBANK shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS BOUNTY EX NICETO DE LARRINAGA IMO 5250662. Κατασκευη SUNDERLAND  U.K. To 1959. GR 9501 DW 14584 TONS. Το 1972 περιηλθε στον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ και επωληθη το 1978 Πηγε για διαλυση τον Απριλιο του 1981 στο KAOHSUNGH
AEGIS BOUNTY IMO 5250662.jpg και ως AEGIS BOUNTY-NICETO DE LARINAGA.jpg NICETO DE LARRINAGA shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS BEAUTY EX FIRBANK IMO 5115410 Ναθπηγηθηκε στο SUNDERLAND U.K. TO 1957GR 8318 DW 12077 TONS. Tο 1973 περιηλθε στον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ και επωληθη το 1978 μετονομαζομενο MALDIVE SEAFARRER. Διαλυθηκε το 1981 στην CALCUTA INDIA AEGIS BEAUTY IMO 5115410.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS LION EX NORTHBANK IMO 5257206 Ναυπηγηθηκε στο SUNDERLAND U.K To 1957 GR 8397 DW 12202 TONS. Το 1973 περιηλθε στον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ . AEGIS LION EX NORTH BANK 5257206.jpg  Ως NORTHBANK shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS MIGHT EX KING CHARLES  IMO 5187504 BUILT 1957 BELFAST U.K GR 8135 DW 10944 TONS 
AEGIS MIGHT -KING CHARLES 5187504.jpg Ως KING CHARLES

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS DUTY IMO 5131581 Κατασκευη 1958 GROSS 9993 TONS
AEGIS DUTY EX GJENDEF JELL.jpgως GJENDEF JELL AEGIS DUTY EX SUNJARV 5131581.jpgως SUNJARV photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS HONOR EX PACIFIC STRONGHOLD IMO 5268396 Κατασκευη 1958 NEW CASTLE  GR 9439 DW 11650 TONS. STEAM TURBINE ENGINE 8470 SHP SPED 15.5 KNOTS.Αγορασθηκε το 1970 ονομασθηκε AEGIS HONOR. Διαλυθηκε στις 1/3/1974 στην WHAMPOA - SINGAPORE
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178588 και ως PACIFIC STRONGHOLD Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178589 πηγη tynebuiltships


H Whampoa είναι Κίνα.

----------


## dionisos

M/V MYTH EX THESSEUS IMO 5358751 Κατασκευη 1955 gross 7803 tons. Αγοαρασθηκε το 1971 ως AEGEAN MYTH και το 1972 μετονομασθη σε AEGIS CARE. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1973 στην SANGHAI CHINA
AEGIS CARE IMO 5358751.jpg AEGIS CARE AEGIS CARE -THESSEUS 5358751.jpg THESSEUS AEGIS CARE-AEGIS MYTH.jpg AEGIS MYTH πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS EPIC EX TEUCER IMO 5354523 Κατασκευη 1950 gr 8922 tons.Αγορασθηκε το 1971. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1972 στην SANGHAIAEGIS EPIC EX TEUCER IMO 5354523.jpg ως TEUCER shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS COURAGE EX TEIRESIAS IMO 5354561 Αδελφο του EPIC Κατασκευη 1950, Αγορασθηκε το 1971 gross 8924 tons. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1974 στην SANGHAI.AEGIS COURAGE EX TEIRESIAS 5354561.jpgως TEIRESIAS shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS SAGA EX ULYSSES IMO 5372678 Αδελφο των ανωτερω Κατασκευη 1949. Αγορασθηκε το 1971 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1974 στην SHANGHAI. AEGIS SAGA IMO 5372678.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS SCOPE IMO 7102596 Κατασκευη 1971 gr 11069 dw 19016 tons. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομασθηκε HELEN G.
AEGIS SCOPE IMO 7102596.jpg AEGIS SCOPE AEGIS SCOPE- HELEN G IMO 7102596.jpgHELEN G. fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS GRACE IMO 7119056 Αδελφο του SCOPE Κατασκευη 1972 gr 11192 gr 19019. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομασθηκε RATNA MIRTI AEGIS GRACE- RATNA KIRTI 7119056.jpg AEGIS GRACE

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS DESTINY  IMO 7033343 Κατασκευη στο BILBAO το 1971 gr15387 dw 27417 tons. Επωληθη το 1979 και ονομασθηκε IONIOAEGIS DESTINY-IONIO IMO 7033343.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS PROGRESS IMO 7119812 Αδελφο του DESTINY Κατασκευη 1972 gr 14938 dw 27417 tons. Επωληθη το 1979 και ονομαστηκε NICOLETTE AEGIS PROGRESS IMO 7119812.jpg fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS DORIC - ALPHA DORIC IMO 7385746 BUILT 1974 SEVILLA -SPAIN GR 12728 DW 20950 TONS. Επωληθη το 1988 και ονομασθηκε HILLHEAD CROSS AEGIS DORIC IMO 7385746.jpg AEGIS DORIC-ALPHA DORIC 7385746.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS SAVE EX MATRA IMO 5229194 BUILT 1949 GLASKOW GR 8954 DW 11925 TONS STEM TURBINE 6875 SHP SPEED 15 KNOTS. Αγορασθηκε το 1971 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1972 στην GANDIA.
AEGIS SAVE I EX MATRA 5229194.jpg ως MATRA shipspoting

----------


## Ellinis

> M/V AEGIS EPIC EX TEUCER IMO 5354523 Κατασκευη 1950 gr 8922 tons.Αγορασθηκε το 1971. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1972 στην SANGHAIΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 178607 ως TEUCER shipspotting





> M/V AEGIS COURAGE EX TEIRESIAS IMO 5354561 Αδελφο του EPIC Κατασκευη 1950, Αγορασθηκε το 1971 gross 8924 tons. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1974 στην SANGHAI.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178608ως TEIRESIAS shipspotting





> M/V AEGIS SAGA EX ULYSSES IMO 5372678 Αδελφο των ανωτερω Κατασκευη 1949. Αγορασθηκε το 1971 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1974 στην SHANGHAI. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178609 shipspotting


Αυτά τα τρία αδελφά ακολουθήσαν παράλληλους βίους μιας και αρχικά παραγγέλθηκαν από τη Silver Line με ονόματα Silverholly, Silverelm, Silverlaurel και με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς επιβατών. Η Silver Line έκανε μια γραμμή "γύρος του κόσμου" πριν τον πόλεμο και ίσως με τρία αυτά να ήθελε να την αναβιώσει αλλά τελικά τα πλοία ολοκληρώθηκαν για παραφυάδες της Blue Funnel και έκανα τη γραμμή Αγγλία-Απω Ανατολή. Οι τυχεροί ήταν οι αξιωματικοί μηχανής που πήραν τις καμπίνες των επιβατών και έγιναν οι πρώτοι της εταιρίες με προσωπική τουαλέτα και ντους!

Να προσθέσω δυο ακόμη φωτο, μια του AEGIS SAGA και μια του AEGIS COURAGE (από το ebay)
aegissaga.jpg aegis-Courage.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178188 MAKRANA
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178189 AEGIS ETERNITY
> shipspotting
> 
> Bρετανία 1957    10530 dwt   3 ατμοστρόβιλοι     15,0 kts
> 1971 Aγορά "Αιγίς",AEGIS GLORY.1972 ΑΕGIS ETERNITY. 1974 Διάλυση Κίνα.


Bρέθηκε και μια φωτο ως AEGIS GLORY μεν, αλλά χωρίς τα χρώματα της εταιρίας στο φουγάρο.
mc4550-Greek-Cargo-Ship-Aegis-Glory.jpg
πηγή

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS SONIC IMO 7329077 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1973 στην SEVILLA - SPAIN για λογαριασμο του ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟΥ. GR 12603 DW 20950. Το 1986 μετονομαστηκε ALPHA SONIC. To 1987 ονομαστηκε CHIBBET CROSS.
AEGIS SONIC IMO 7329077.jpg και ως CHIBBET CROSS AEGIS SONIC - CHIBBET CROSS.jpgshipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS ATOMIC IMO 7385734 -AEGIS MAJESTIC IMO 7385796 -AEGIS TOPIC IMO 7385801 -AEGIS MAGIC 738585784 ΑΔΕΛΦΑ πλοια ΤΟΥ AEGIS SONIC Ναυπηγησεως 1974 στην SEVILLA και με την ιδια διαδρομη.
AEGIS ATOMIC IMO 7385734.jpg AEGIS ATOMIC AEGIS MAJESTIC IMO 7385796.jpg AEGIS MAJESTIC AEGIS TOPIC IMO 7385801.jpgAEGIS TOPIC

AEGIS TOPIC - SOUTH WIND 7385801.jpg AEGIS TOPICως SOUTH WIND AEGIS MAGIC IMO 7385784.jpg AEGIS MAGIC πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

> M/V AEGIS ATOMIC IMO 7385734 -AEGIS MAJESTIC IMO 7385796 -AEGIS TOPIC IMO 7385801 -AEGIS MAGIC 738585784 ΑΔΕΛΦΑ πλοια ΤΟΥ AEGIS SONIC Ναυπηγησεως 1974 στην SEVILLA και με την ιδια διαδρομη.
> AEGIS ATOMIC IMO 7385734.jpg AEGIS ATOMIC AEGIS MAJESTIC IMO 7385796.jpg AEGIS MAJESTIC AEGIS TOPIC IMO 7385801.jpgAEGIS TOPIC
> 
> AEGIS TOPIC - SOUTH WIND 7385801.jpg AEGIS TOPICως SOUTH WIND AEGIS MAGIC IMO 7385784.jpg AEGIS MAGIC πηγη shipspoting


 Αλλη μια του AEGIS MAGIC Ως MITERA VASSILIKIAEGIS MAGIC-MITERA VASSILIKI 7385784.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS MYSTIC IMO 7385825 -AEGIS  LYRIC IMO 7385772- AEGIS COSMIC IMO 7385758 -AEGIS DYNAMIC IMO 7385760. AΔΕΛΦΑ των ανωτερω Ναυπηγησεως 1975.
AEGIS MYSTIC IMO 7385825.jpg AEGIS MYSTIC 
AEGIS LYRIC IMO 7385772.jpg AEGIS LYRIC
AEGIS COSMIC IMO 7385758.jpg AEGIS COSMIC
AEGIS DYNAMIC IMO 7385760.jpg AEGIS DYNAMIC
AEGIS DYNAMIC - LUCOTT CROSS 7385760.jpg AEGIS DYNAMIC Ως LUCOTT CROSS 
πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS PRACTIC IMO 7387146 Aλλο ενα ΑΔΕΛΦΟ των ανωτερω Ναυπηγησεως 1976.
AEGIS PRACTIC IMO 7387146.jpg και ως AEGIS PRACTIC-SEMI II 7387146.jpg SEMI II πηγη shipspoting
Πρεπει να υπαρχουν και αλλα συμφωνα με την λιστα των φιλων ELLINIS KAI NPAPAD.

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS UNITY EX ANNITA THYSEN IMO 5018014. Nαυπηγηθηκε το 1958 στο EMDEN GERMANY GR 12256 DW 18060 TONS. AEGIS UNITY IMO 5018014.jpg photoship και ως ANITTA THYSEN AEGIS UNITY EX ANNITA THYSEN 5018014.jpg

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS TYPHOON EX FRUMENTON IMO 6822046. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1968 στο HAKODATE-JAPAN GR 14691 DW 28620 TONS.AEGIS TYPHOON IMO 6822046.jpg ΚΑΙ Ως AEGIS TYPHOON EX FRUMENTON 6822046.jpgFRUMENTON shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/T AEGIS PRESIDENT EX OLUF MAERSK IMO 5425023 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1963 στην ODENSE- DENMARK GR 20273 DW 37061 TONS. Μετα απο εκρηξη στο GDANSK στις 23/5/78 ρυμουλκηθηκε στο BILBAO για διαλυση στις 31/10/78.
AEGIS PRESIDENT IMO 5425023.jpg shipspotting και AEGIS PRESIDENT EX OLUF MAERSK 5425023.jpg OLUF MAERSK photoship

----------


## andria salamis

> M/T AEGIS PRESIDENT EX OLUF MAERSK IMO 5425023 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1963 στην ODENSE- DENMARK GR 20273 DW 37061 TONS. Μετα απο εκρηξη στο GDANSK στις 23/5/78 ρυμουλκηθηκε στο BILBAO για διαλυση στις 31/10/78.
> AEGIS PRESIDENT IMO 5425023.jpg shipspotting και AEGIS PRESIDENT EX OLUF MAERSK 5425023.jpg OLUF MAERSK photoship


 όμορφα Δεξαμενοπλοια,με τα δυο κομοδεσια.

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS THUNDER EX VIGAN IMO 6709139 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1967 στο GOTHENBURGH SWEDEN GR 21132 DW 38140 TONS.Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ το 1974.
AEGIS THUNDER IMO 6709139.jpg και ως AEGIS THUNDER EX VIGAN 6709139.jpg VIGAN shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS HARVEST IMO 7125146. Ν αυπηγηθηκε στην SEVILLA το 1972 GR 11225 DW 19017. Επωληθη το 1986 και ονομασθηκε PANORMOS SEAMAN
AEGIS HARVEST IMO 7125146.jpg και ως AEGIS HARVEST-PANORMOS SEAMAN.jpg PANORMOS SEAMAN shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

M/V WISDOM IMO 7208546. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1972 στην SEVILLA GR 11184 DW 18717 TONS. Επωληθη το 1985 και ονομασθηκε CHRISTINE I.
AEGIS WISDOM IMO 7208546.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS DORIC - ALPHA DORIC IMO 7385746 BUILT 1974 SEVILLA -SPAIN GR 12728 DW 20950 TONS. Επωληθη το 1988 και ονομασθηκε HILLHEAD CROSS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178618 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178619 shipspotting


Στη 1η ναυλωμένο στη Sanko.Στη 2η το ΑLPHA μπήκε όταν αρχισε να μπλέκει με τις τράπεζες.

----------


## andria salamis

> Στη 1η ναυλωμένο στη Sanko.Στη 2η το ΑLPHA μπήκε όταν αρχισε να μπλέκει με τις τράπεζες.


Τι ομορφο,να βλέπεις ,στην πρύμη,το Πειραιεύς,και την Σημαία μας!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι ομορφο,να βλέπεις ,στην πρύμη,το Πειραιεύς,και την Σημαία μας!


Eγώ προσωπικά καμάρωνα στα πέρατα του κόσμου όταν έβλεπα ΧΙΟΣ στη πρύμη. Τώρα είναι λίγο σπάνιο να βλέπεις κ Ελληνική Σημαία.
Κάποτε στο Πουσάν ήμασταν 3 ελληνικά βαπόρια :Pride: .

----------


## dionisos

> Eγώ προσωπικά καμάρωνα στα πέρατα του κόσμου όταν έβλεπα ΧΙΟΣ στη πρύμη. Τώρα είναι λίγο σπάνιο να βλέπεις κ Ελληνική Σημαία.
> Κάποτε στο Πουσάν ήμασταν 3 ελληνικά βαπόρια.


 Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ολοι καμαρωναμε με τα Ελληνικα Ναυτολογια και πληρωναμε κανονικα τισ κρατησεις μας. Που να ξεραμε οτι τωρα θα ερχοταν ο ΚΑΤΡΟΥΓΚΑΛΟΣ να μας κοροιδευει και απο πανω με τισ επιστολες που στελνει.

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS SEAMAN IMO 7525396-M/V AEGIS AGENT IMO 7525401- M/V AEGIS CAPTAIN IMO 7624984. Τρια Αδελφια ακομη. Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1978 στην SEVILLA και το 1979 πωληθηκαν στους ΚΙΝΕΖΟΥΣ.
AEGIS SEAMAN-DANJIANG HAI 7525396.jpg ως DAN JIANG HAI χωρις ΚΡΕΝΙΑ AEGIS SEAMAN-QI XIA SHAN.jpg Ως KI XIA HAN AEGIS AGENT 7525401 -AEGIS SEAMAN 7525396.jpg AEGIS AGENT - AEGIS SEAMANAEGIS CAPTAIN - TAI BAI SHAN IMO 7624984.jpg ως ΤΑΙ ΒΑΙ SHUN πηγη  shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEGIS HELLENIC IMO 7387110 - M/V AEGIS HARMONIC IMO 7387134. Δυο ακομη αδελφια Ναυπηγηθηκαν στην SEVILLA TO 1976 και πουληθηκαν το 1986.
AEGIS HELLENIC IMO 7387110.jpg AEGIS HELLENIC AEGIS HARMONIC IMO 7387134.jpg AEGIS HARMONIC πηγη photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/V PILOT IMO 7525384 - M/V SAILOR IMO 7525413. Αδελφα πλοια Ναυπηγηθηκαν στην SEVILLA TO 1978. Πουληθηκαν και αυτα στους ΚΙΝΕΖΟΥΣ
AEGIS SAILOR IMO 7525413.jpg Ως AEGIS SAILOR πηγη photoship. Ζητειται Φωτογραφια του AEGIS PILOT

----------


## dionisos

M/V THREE SISTERS EX ANDREW MARSCHALK IMO 5188041. Ναυπηγηθηκε ως ANDREW MARSCHALK  το 1943. Το 1956 εγινε η επιμηκηνση. GROSS 8433 TONS. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ το 1965. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1974 στο KAOHSIUNG.
THREE SISTERS IMO 5188041.jpg THREE SISTERS photoship THREE SISTERS-ANDREW MARSCHALK.jpg ANDREW MARSCHALK photoshipTHREE SISTERS EX KINI.jpg KINI shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

M/T AKMEON EX THORSOY IMO 5423269. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1949 στο HOBOKEN -BELGIUM GR 11105 DW 16520 TONS. ENGINE 7000 BHP SPEDD 14 KNOTS. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ το 1965.
AKMEON EX THORSOY IMO 5423269.jpg shipspotting AKMEON EX THORSOY.jpgκαι ως THORSOY photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/T AESOPOS EX LUKERNA IMO 5213509 Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1952 στο MIDLESBOURGH GR 11292 GROSS 16677 TONS. ENGINE DOXFORD 5500 BHP SPEED 13 KNOTS Αγοραστηκε το 1964 απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ. Πηγε για διαλυση στο SPLIT το 1970. AESOPOS EX LUCERNA IMO 5213509.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/V ARES EX CLUTHA RIVER IMO 5076286 BUILT 1952 HEBBURN U.K GR 12323 DW 18510 TONS ENGINE DOXFORD 6-CYL SPEED 15 KNOTS.Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ το 1966 Πηγε για διαλυση το 1970 στην SHANGHAI
ARES III IMO 5076286.jpg shipspotting και ως ARES III-Clutha_River2-1952.jpg CLUTHA RIVER photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/V AKASTOS - MARINA IMO 5006724 BUILT 1946 GROSS 7331. Ζητουνται περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.
AKASTOS IMO 5006724.jpg photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τύπου ΤD15,γρήγορα τα πούλησε στους Κινέζους.


Διόρθωση,είναι τύπου Santa Fe.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS SEAMAN IMO 7525396-M/V AEGIS AGENT IMO 7525401- M/V AEGIS CAPTAIN IMO 7624984. Τρια Αδελφια ακομη. Ναυπηγηθηκαν το 1978 στην SEVILLA και το 1979 πωληθηκαν στους ΚΙΝΕΖΟΥΣ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178664 ως DAN JIANG HAI χωρις ΚΡΕΝΙΑ Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178665 Ως KI XIA HAN Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178666 AEGIS AGENT - AEGIS SEAMANΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 178667 ως ΤΑΙ ΒΑΙ SHUN πηγη  shipspottiing


Tα ΤD15,ισπανικό αντιλίμπερτυ, ήταν 15750 dwt κ είχαν 1 Β&W, 14.0 kts.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS PRACTIC IMO 7387146 Aλλο ενα ΑΔΕΛΦΟ των ανωτερω Ναυπηγησεως 1976.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178644 και ως Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178645 SEMI II πηγη shipspoting
> Πρεπει να υπαρχουν και αλλα συμφωνα με την λιστα των φιλων ELLINIS KAI NPAPAD.


Τα δεύτερα Santa Fe (1974-1977) ήταν ~20950 dwt, είχαν 1 Sulzer, 16.0 kts.

----------


## dionisos

M/V FRIEDA EX ELEANORA MAERSK IMO 5037390 BUILT 1949 HAMBURG GROSS 10630 TONS Tο 1960 με ονομα SEAWAY STAR μετετραπει απο Δεξαμενοπλοιο σε BULK CARRIER. Αγορασθηκε το 1966 απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ και το πουλησε το 1978. Πηγε για διαλυση τον Αυγουστο του 1982  στο ALIAGA
FRIEDA IMO 5037390.jpg photoship και ως FRIEDA- SEAWAY STAR IMO 5037390.jpg SEAWAY STAR shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/T RHINO EX STOLT RHINO IMO 5173199 BUILT HAMBURG 1959 GR 12516 DW 20821 TONS.ΜΗΧΑΝΗ 7860 BHP SPEED 15 KNOTS. Αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ ΤΟ 1979. Διαλυθηκε το 1984 στην VALENCIA.
RHINO IMO 5173199.jpg shipspotting και ως STOLT RHINO IMO 5173199.jpg STOLT RHINO photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/T HIPPO EX STOLT HIPPO IMO 5111505 BUILT 1960 HAMBURG Αδελφο του RHINO GR 12832 DW 20568. Αγορασθηκε το 1974 HIPPO IMO 5111505.jpg STOLT HIPPO IMO 5111505.jpg ΣΤΟΛΤ ΧΙΠΠΟ photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/T NYALA EX LUCIGEN IMO 5213729 BUILT 1962 MIDDLESBOURGH GR 12392 DW 20527 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1981 και το 1986 μετονομασθηκε ONTARIO. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1988 στο KAOHSIUNGH
NYALA EX LUCIGEN IMO 5213729.jpg NΥΑΛΑ shipspoting και ως NYALA EX LUCIGEN.jpg LUCIGEN fotoship

----------


## dionisos

M/T ROAN EX TAMARA IMO 5351480 BUILT 1959 GROSS 12270 TONS. Ζητουνται περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.
ROAN IMO 5351480.jpg ROAN
ROAN EX TAMARA IMO 5351480.jpg ως TAMARA fotoship

----------


## dionisos

M/T ORYX EX BELMAR IMO 5041736 BUILT 1959 VEROLME ALBLASSERDAM NETHERLANDS GR 12868 DW 21092 TONS
ORYX IMO 5041736.jpg  BELMARORYX EX BELMAR IMO 5041736.jpg BELMAR photoshipORYX-HOPE SKY.jpg HOPE SKY shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

M/T SABLE EX CHERRY BAY IMO 5174739 BUILT 1957 BREMEN GROSS 13244 GROSS 21672 TONS Aγορασθηκε 1979.
SABLE IMO 5174739.jpg SABLE
SABLE EX CHERRY BAY.jpg CHERRY BAY photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/V GEORGE N. PAPALIOS IMO 6811164 BUILT 1968 SUNDERLAND U.K GR 9067 DW 15363 ΤΥΠΟΣ SD-14. Πουληθηκε το 1980 και ονομαστηκε GOOD LORD.GEORGE N. PAPALIOS IMO 6811164.jpg shipspotting και ως GEORGE N. PAPALIOS-GOOD LORD.jpg GOOD LORD

----------


## dionisos

M/V PACE IMO 7360552 BUILT BREMEN 1974 GR 9497 DW 15082 TONS Πουληθηκε το 1986 και ονομαστηκε LABRADOR
PACE IMO 7360552.jpg  PACE PACE- LABRADOR IMO 7360552.jpg LABRADOR photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/V PALMA EX SAPPORO OLYMPICS IMO 7210343 BUILT 1972 HAKODATE -JAPAN GR 16604 DW 29023 TONS Πουληθηκε το 1993 και ονομαστηκε DYNAMIC HORIZON. Πηγε για διαλυση τον 7/2000 στο ALANG.
PALMA IMO 7210343.jpg PALMA photoship PALMA -SAPPORO OLYMPICS 7210343.jpg SAPPORO OLYMPICS shipspoting 
PALMA- DYNAMIC HORIZON.jpg DYNAMIC HORIZON

----------


## dionisos

M/V PERLA EX AVLIS IMO 7222487 Αδελφο του PALMA BUILT HAKODATE JAPAN 1972 GR 16695 DW 29020 TONS. Πουληθηκε το 1989 και ονομαστηκε TEGEA. Πηγε για διαλυση τον 6/1998 στο ALANG.
PERLA IMO 7222487.jpg PERLA photoship PERLA EX AVLIS IMO 7222487.jpg  AVLIS shipspotting
PERLA- TEGEA.jpg TEGEA

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V PALMA EX SAPPORO OLYMPICS IMO 7210343 BUILT 1972 HAKODATE -JAPAN GR 16604 DW 29023 TONS Πουληθηκε το 1993 και ονομαστηκε DYNAMIC HORIZON. Πηγε για διαλυση τον 7/2000 στο ALANG.
> PALMA IMO 7210343.jpg PALMA photoship PALMA -SAPPORO OLYMPICS 7210343.jpg SAPPORO OLYMPICS shipspoting No1


Toυ Χακοντάτε οι πλώρες είναι χαρακτηριστικές.
Με τα σινιάλα της Ανδριακής-Ν.Ι.Γουλανδρής.

----------


## dionisos

M/T D.G. PAPALIOS EX THORNABY IMO 5360089 BUILT 1955 GR 12146 TONS. Ζητουνται περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.
D.G.PAPALIOS EX THORNABY 5360089.jpg ως THORNABY

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS STOIC EX FAITH EUSKALDUNA IMO 7039672. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1971 στο BILBAO SPAIN Ως FAITH ESCALDUNA και παρεμεινε παροπλισμενο μεχρι το 1972 οποτε αγορασθηκε απο τον ΠΑΠΑΛΙΟ και ονομασθηκε AEGIS STOIC. To 1986 RINIO και το 1988 MARGO. GROSS 11208 DW 18994 TONS. Διαλυθηκε το 1991 στο BHATIARY
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178585 και ως  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178586 FAITH EUSCALDUNA shipspoting


 Το FAITH EUSKALDUNΑ ήταν το πρώτο από τα πρώτα Santa Fe (1971-73) τα οποία είχαν 1 Sulzer κ έπιαναν 15.0 kts. 
Γενικά τα σπανιόλικα βαπόρια δεν ήταν σόι...
Παράγγελνε,παράγγελνε ο Παπαλιός...μόνο τα Freedom του  γλύτωσαν!

----------


## andria salamis

> Το FAITH EUSKALDUNΑ ήταν το πρώτο από τα πρώτα Santa Fe (1971-73) τα οποία είχαν 1 Sulzer κ έπιαναν 15.0 kts. 
> Γενικά τα σπανιόλικα βαπόρια δεν ήταν σόι...
> Παράγγελνε,παράγγελνε ο Παπαλιός...μόνο τα Freedom του  γλύτωσαν!


Που έπασχαν? ειχαν προβλήματα?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Που έπασχαν? ειχαν προβλήματα?


Aν κ φίλος της Ισπανίας γενικά,στις κατασκυές δεν είναι κ οι πρώτοι!

----------


## dionisos

AKAMAS - ATHAMAS - AKTOR Τρια πλοια που επερασαν απο την Εταιρεια συμφωνα με την λιστα του Φιλου NPAPAD. Ζητουνται λεπτομερειες και αλλες φωτογραφιες.
AKAMAS - SKEPSIS.jpg AKAMAS ATHAMAS.jpg ATHAMAS AKTOR.jpg AKTOR

----------


## dionisos

M/V AETHON EX FORT GRANT IMO 5327087 BUILT 1/6/1943 στο VANCOUVER B.C. GR 7125 TONS. Το 1963 αγορασθηκε και απο SIDON STAR ονομαστηκε ΑΙΘΩΝ. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1967
AETHON - Fort Grant-01.jpg FORT GRANT photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/V AGINOR EX FORT MICHIPICOTEN IMO 5359761 BUILT 30/9/1943 GR 7152 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1964 και απο OAK HILL ονομαστηκε ΑΓΗΝΩΡ.Πηγε για διαλυση το 1968
AGINOR - Oak Hill-02.jpg AGINOR - Oak Hill-03.jpg ως OAK HILL photoship

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> AKAMAS - ATHAMAS - AKTOR Τρια πλοια που επερασαν απο την Εταιρεια συμφωνα με την λιστα του Φιλου NPAPAD. Ζητουνται λεπτομερειες και αλλες φωτογραφιες.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178772 AKAMAS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178773 ATHAMAS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178774 AKTOR


Noμίζω ότι το Νο1 είναι αγγλικό Εmpire του Β'Π.Π. κ τα άλλα καναδέζικα λίμπερτυ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AGINOR EX FORT MICHIPICOTEN IMO 5359761 BUILT 30/9/1943 GR 7152 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1964 και απο OAK HILL ονομαστηκε ΑΓΗΝΩΡ.Πηγε για διαλυση το 1968
> AGINOR - Oak Hill-02.jpg AGINOR - Oak Hill-03.jpg ως OAK HILL photoship


ΑΙΘΩΝ κ ΑΓΗΝΩΡ καναδικά λίμπερτυ.Είναι με σινιάλα Pεθύμνη-Κουλουκουντή.

----------


## dionisos

M/V ALCON EX FORT RICHELIEU BUILT 14/10/1943 GR 7150 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1964 και απο BEECH HILL ονομαστηκε ALCON. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1967
ALCON.jpg και ως ALCON - Beech Hill-03.jpg BEECH HILL photoship

----------


## dionisos

> AKAMAS - ATHAMAS - AKTOR Τρια πλοια που επερασαν απο την Εταιρεια συμφωνα με την λιστα του Φιλου NPAPAD. Ζητουνται λεπτομερειες και αλλες φωτογραφιες.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178772 AKAMAS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178773 ATHAMAS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178774 AKTOR


 Το AKTOR Νυπηγηθηκε τοστις 23/5/1943στην VICTORIA B.C. GROSS 7127 με ονομα FORT STURGEON. Αγοραστηκε το 1964 και ονομαστηκε AKTOR απο RIO ALTO. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1966. Και μια φωτογραφια ως 
AKTOR -EAST HILL - RIO ALTO.jpg RIO ALTO photoship

----------


## dionisos

Δεν γνωριζω εαν αυτο ανηκει στην ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ. Εαν οχι παρακαλω να διαγραφει η να μεταφερθει στην μεριδα του.

M/V AKRON EX FRONTENAC PARK BUILT 17/11/1944 GROSS 7158 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1950 και ονομαστηκε AKRON απο VICTORIA COUNTY. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1963
AKRON-Frontenac Park-01.jpg FRONTENAC PARK AKRON - Victoria County-01.jpg VICTORIA COUNTY εαν δεν κανω λαθος στην ΜΑΛΤΑ photoship

----------


## dionisos

M/T ATYS EX SHEAF ROYAL BUILT 1953 GROSS 12305 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1965 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1972 στην SHANGHAI. ATYS - Sheaf Royal-02.jpg ATYS - SHEAFROYAL.jpg SHEAF ROYAL πηγη sunderland ships. com

----------


## dionisos

M/V AEAKOS EX EMPIRE STRONSAY BUILT 1946 GROSS 5048 Αγοραστηκε το 1963.
AEAKOS-empirestronsay1.jpg EMPIRE STRON SAY πηγη sunderlad ships.com

----------


## dionisos

M/V ARION EX CORBRIDGE BUILT 1928 GROSS 1703 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1954 και στις 29/12/1966 επεσε εξω 3 μιλια Δυτικα απο τον ΜΟΛΥΒΟARION - CORBRIDGE.jpg ARION -Corbridge-03.jpg CORBRIDGE πηγη sunderland ships.com

----------


## Ellinis

> AKAMAS - ATHAMAS - AKTOR Τρια πλοια που επερασαν απο την Εταιρεια συμφωνα με την λιστα του Φιλου NPAPAD. Ζητουνται λεπτομερειες και αλλες φωτογραφιες.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178772 AKAMAS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178773 ATHAMAS


Mιας και το ΑΚΤΩΡ απαντήθηκε, να δούμε τα άλλα δυο.
Το ΑΚΑΜΑΣ ειχε ξεκινήσει το 1943 ως EMPIRE SARAWAK αλλά ολοκληρώθηκε το 1945 ως πλωτό συνεργείο του βρετανικού Στόλου με το όνομα BEAULY FIRTH. Το 1948 πουλήθηκε σε άγγλους ως STANFIRTH, το 1961 μετονομάστηκε AKAMAS για την παναμαδέζικη Cia Naviera y de Comercio Degedo Ltda και κατόπιν για την κυπριακή Akamas Shipping. To 1968 μετονομάστηκε SKEPSIS για την ίδια και πήγε για σκραπ στη Σαγκάη το ίδιο έτος.

Το ΑΘΑΜΑΣ ειχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1941 στο Χονγκ Κονγκ ως EMPIRE MOONRISE και το 1945 μετασκευάστηκε ως το πλωτό συνεργείο HARTLAND POINΤ.
rp14847.jpg
 Το 1947 πήγε σε ιδιώτες ως BURMOUNT και το 1954 μετονομάστηκε MARILENA για την Cia Maritima Mensabe SA-Κοστα Ρικα. Το 1957 ως ATHAMAS το πήρε το 1957 η κοσταρικανή Cia Naviera y de Comercio Athamas Ltda και το 1966 η κυπριακή Agenor Sg Co Ltd. Διαλύθηκε το 1966 στην Κίνα.

----------


## Ellinis

> M/V ARION EX CORBRIDGE BUILT 1928 GROSS 1703 TONS Αγοραστηκε το 1954 και στις 29/12/1966 επεσε εξω 3 μιλια Δυτικα απο τον ΜΟΛΥΒΟΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 178798 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178799 CORBRIDGE πηγη sunderland ships.com


Kατά την πρόσκρουση του στον ύφαλο ονομαζόταν πια ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ. Στον ίδιο ύφαλο νομίζω οτι προσάραξε φέτος (πέρσι) ένα φορτηγό πλοίο.
antonios ventouris wreck1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ξεφυλίζοντας το βιβλίο "Πορτραίτα σε μπλέ φόντο" ανακάλυψα οτι εχει ένα ολόκληρο κεφάλαιο αφιερωμένο στον καπετάν Νίκο Παπαλιό.
Διαβάζω οτι ήταν πλοίαρχος για μεγάλο διάστημα στον Λιβανό και από εκεί υιοθέτησε πολλές πρακτικές όταν έγινε εφοπλιστής, πλην μιας: αγόραζε με πίστωση και οχι μετρητοίς όπως ο Λιβανός. Το 1942 βρέθηκε για 4 ημέρες σε μια λέμβο όταν το πλοίο του τορπιλίστηκε και βυθίστηκε στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό. Την γέφυρα την εγκατέλειψε το 1943. Το πρώτο πλοιο που απέκτησε ηταν το παραπάνω ΑΡΙΩΝ και εξελίχτηκε ραγδαία. Το βιβλίο τον περιγράφει ως έναν άνθρωπο παθιασμένο με τη δουλειά του που πήγαινε πρώτος στο γραφείο του στις 7 το πρωΐ και έφευγε αργά το βράδυ. Μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 60 αγόραζε μεταχειρισμένα και κατόπιν στράφηκε στα νεότευκτα SD-14 αρχικά και κατόπιν στα Santa Fe, για τα οποία είχε δώσει το 1972 παραγγελία για 12+12. Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70, εκμεταλλευόμενους την άνθηση της αγοράς, είχε φτάσει τα 70 πλοία και φαίνεται οτι του είχε γίνει εμμονή να φτάσει το εκατοστό, κάτι που είχε πετύχει ο Δρακούλης με το ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΡΧΟΣ ΔΡΑΚΟΥΛΗΣ. Ισως και ο Παπαλιός να ήθελε να δει ένα "Εκατόνταρχος Παπαλιός" και ίσως για αυτό συνέχισε να αγοράζει τα παλιά τουρμπινάδικα ακόμη και όταν είχε επενδύσει στα νεότευκτα. Τότε είχε μεγάλη ζημιά εξαιτίας της ακύρωσης παραγγελίας δυο Δ/Ξ 500.000 τόνων έκαστο στη Δανία σε στιγμή που η αγορά πετρελαίου πήρε την κατηφόρα. Αντί να πουλήσει μέρος του στόλου για να καλυψει τη ζημιά των 27 εκ δολλαρίων συνέχισε ακάθεκτος.
Πάντως περί το 1985 η εταιρία κατέρευσε καθώς οι τράπεζες αποσύραν την πίστη τους και τα πλοία κατασχέθηκαν. Μετά το τέλος του πολέμου Ιραν-Ιρακ, απελευθερωθηκε ένα από τα Santa Fe και ο 75χρονος πια Παπαλιός αντί να το πουλήσει για να εξασφαλιστεί προσωπικά, ξεκίνησε ξανά τη δράση αλλά χωρίς καλό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η ιστορία του Παπαλιού που ομολογώ δεν την ήξερα.

----------


## npapad

Να ανεβάσω μια ενημερωμένη λίστα από τα πλοία του Παπαλιού εκτός συνθετικού ΑΙΓΙΣ. Έχω ελέγξει μέχρι και το 1986. Θα συνεχίσω τις αντιπαραβολές και θα ανεβάσω την τελική κάποια στιγμή. Αυτή εδώ έχει και 5-6 πλοία που δεν είχε η προηγούμενη. Από την έρευνα μου φαίνεται να είχε στα αρχικά στάδια της εταιρείας πάρε δώσε με τον Βλασσόπουλο (διαχειριζόταν ο ένας τα πλοία του άλλου κλπ.) κάτι που σταμάτησε αργότερα.
Papalios.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS EPIC EX TEUCER IMO 5354523 Κατασκευη 1950 gr 8922 tons.Αγορασθηκε το 1971. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1972 στην SANGHAIΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 178607 ως TEUCER shipspotting


10400 dwt   3 ατμοστρόβιλοι Parsons   17.0 kts.Αδελφό με ΑΕGIS SAGA,AEGIS COURAGE.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS COURAGE EX TEIRESIAS IMO 5354561 Αδελφο του EPIC Κατασκευη 1950, Αγορασθηκε το 1971 gross 8924 tons. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1974 στην SANGHAI.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178608ως TEIRESIAS shipspotting


10400 dwt    3  Parsons ατμοστρόβιλοι 16,0 kts.Aδελφό κ με το ΑΕGIS SAGA.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V AEGIS SAGA EX ULYSSES IMO 5372678 Αδελφο των ανωτερω Κατασκευη 1949. Αγορασθηκε το 1971 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1974 στην SHANGHAI. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178609 shipspotting


 Αυτά τα 3 ήταν τουρμπινάδικα: 3 ατμοστρόβιλοι Parsons  16.0 kts   10440 dwt.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από τα ωραία φορτηγοποστάλια της βρετανικής Blue Funnel που έκανε Αγγλία-Άπω Ανατολή και έδινε στα καράβια της ονόματα από την αρχαία μυθολογία. Αυτό ναυπηγήθηκε το 1952 ως NESTOR. Το 1968 περασε σε άλλη εταιρία του ίδιου ομίλου, τη Glen Line, ως GLENAFFRIC και επέστρεψε το 1970 στην Blue Funnel ως ORESTES. Το 1971 το πήρε η Αιγίς του Φαφαλιού ως AEGIS DIGNITY και στο τέλος του 1973 έφτασε στην Κίνα για διάλυση. Η "Αιγίς" πήρε δεκάδες φορτηγοποστάλια εκείνη την περίοδο και τα κρατούσε για λίγα χρόνια. Σε μερικά καράβια (πχ εδώ) βλέπουμε μια εποχή να γράφουν στο σκαρί "Alpha Lines" μιας και σινιάλο της εταιρίας ήταν ένα "α".
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178215
> πηγή με επιπλέον φωτογραφίες του


 9500 dwt   3 ατμοστρόβιλοι Vickers 16.0 kts.Aδελφό με τα ΑΕGIS FABLE,AEGIS MYTH.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλο ένα φορτηγοποστάλι της Blue Funnel, το 7.800 κοχ NELEUS του 1953. Το 1971 το πήρε η "Αιγίς" του Φαφαλιού ως AEGIS FABLE, ακολουθώντας το κονταδελφό του AEGIS DIGNITY και άλλα τέσσερα της Blue Funnel. Την επόμενη χρονιά μετονομάστηκε AEGIS TRUST και διαλύθηκε το 1974 στη Σαγκάη.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178215
> πηγή


9600 dwt   3 ατμοστρόβιλοι Vickers  16.0 kts.Aδελφό με τα ΑΕGIS DIGNITY,AEGIS MYTH.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> M/V MYTH EX THESSEUS IMO 5358751 Κατασκευη 1955 gross 7803 tons. Αγοαρασθηκε το 1971 ως AEGEAN MYTH και το 1972 μετονομασθη σε AEGIS CARE. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1973 στην SANGHAI CHINA
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178602 AEGIS CARE Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178603 THESSEUS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178604 AEGIS MYTH πηγη shipspotting


3 ατμοστρόβιλοι Vickers 16.0 kts  9500 dwt. Aδελφό με τα προηγούμενα 2.

----------


## Ellinis

> Από τα ωραία φορτηγοποστάλια της βρετανικής Blue Funnel που έκανε Αγγλία-Άπω Ανατολή και έδινε στα καράβια της ονόματα από την αρχαία μυθολογία. Αυτό ναυπηγήθηκε το 1952 ως NESTOR. Το 1968 περασε σε άλλη εταιρία του ίδιου ομίλου, τη Glen Line, ως GLENAFFRIC και επέστρεψε το 1970 στην Blue Funnel ως ORESTES. Το 1971 το πήρε η Αιγίς του Φαφαλιού ως AEGIS DIGNITY και στο τέλος του 1973 έφτασε στην Κίνα για διάλυση. Η "Αιγίς" πήρε δεκάδες φορτηγοποστάλια εκείνη την περίοδο και τα κρατούσε για λίγα χρόνια. Σε μερικά καράβια (πχ εδώ) βλέπουμε μια εποχή να γράφουν στο σκαρί "Alpha Lines" μιας και σινιάλο της εταιρίας ήταν ένα "α".
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178215
> πηγή με επιπλέον φωτογραφίες του


Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του AEGIS DIGNITY, τραβηγμένη από τον Ian Schiffman σε κάποια προσέγγιση του πλοίου στη Νότιο Αφρική.

aegis dignity.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του AEGIS DIGNITY, τραβηγμένη από τον Ian Schiffman σε κάποια προσέγγιση του πλοίου στη Νότιο Αφρική.
> 
> aegis dignity.jpg


Και άλλη μια παρόμοια πόζα του AEGIS DIGNITY από το αρχείο του καλού φίλου Peter J. Fitzpatrick. Ανεβαίνει με την άδεια του.
aegis dignity.jpg

----------


## npapad

Και μια πόζα του καλού φίλου Peter J. Fitzpatrick με το AEGIS FAME το 1984 στην Κυνόσουρα. Ανεβαίνει με την άδεια του.

aegis fame84.jpg

----------

